# Mill Or Lathe



## ddickey (May 11, 2016)

Hello,
I plan on getting both but probably one before the other. At tech school we learned some machining first on a mill then moved to the lathe. Would that be the way to go? Mill first then a lathe? I  don't have any projects in mind, just want to learn and have some satisfaction that I created something that was done proper.
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## COPE 19 (May 11, 2016)

I have both that I bought used.  My lathe is a 1983 (Enco) and my mill is a 1974 (Lagun). Don't know at all as much as I want to learn but I tend to work on the Lathe more.  Since you plan on getting both, for me I would take the lathe first. Good luck on your venture, I know you will enjoy working on these machines, or at least I do. As others say on this forum, it is a disease but a good one to have.  Tons of help from a lot of experienced folks on this forum have really helped me.


----------



## Bluedog (May 11, 2016)

I also have both, but I got my lathe first since I found a good used one (G4003). I have a Wells Index 747 mill. You will find that you will soon "need" both, but I enjoy running the lathe the most. I now have a surface grinder that I have to get set up and running. It's a sickness!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 11, 2016)

Do you want to make round or square things?


----------



## USNFC (May 11, 2016)

I would say lathe first also.  With some ingenuity you can do milling operations on a lathe.  I have both also, but definitely use the lathe more often.  I am by no means a machinist or tool maker, but for general repair on my tractor, lawn mower, other machines, etc, the lathe has bailed me out the most.


----------



## HBilly1022 (May 11, 2016)

Another vote for the lathe first. 

I also have both and am very new to machining but find I use the lathe a lot more than the mill. You could also pick up a milling attachment for your lathe that will allow you to do small milling work. They are fairly cheap and would provide you with some milling capabilities as well as some insight into milling. Just a thought.


----------



## MozamPete (May 11, 2016)

Another vote for lathe first - but nice to see you are already in the mindset to get both.  I got my lathe first but it didn't take long until I 'needed' a mill too.


----------



## planeflyer21 (May 11, 2016)

Lathe first.  IMO you can do more to start off, with less tooling, less clamping/work holding devices, less setup, than with a mill.


----------



## BGHansen (May 11, 2016)

Lathe first.  For planeflyer21's reasons.  Learn to grind HSS tools, etc.

Bruce


----------



## intjonmiller (May 11, 2016)

Lathe first, as stated, but purchase it and tooling for it with shared tooling in mind as appropriate. For instance, get a collet chuck that accepts the collets for the type of mill you have in mind. And know that you will very quickly find yourself frustrated that you don't have both. They work together well, but if you only have (either) one there are serious limitations. Ask me how I know...


----------



## DaveInMi (May 11, 2016)

Lathe first for me too.  Then I made Gingery mill.


----------



## Eddyde (May 11, 2016)

I got my first lathe 30 years before I bought a mill. Though I did have access to a friends mill for about half of those years. That being said IMHO the lathe is a more versatile machine.


----------



## mksj (May 11, 2016)

Really depends on what you plan to do with it. Square or round type of person. I drilled and needed to size/cut down flat/rectangular materials to specific shapes, so the bench mill was first. Having never had either nor any tool specific schooling on their use, I think that changes your prospective a bit. I also built boats in my younger years, so had more of a woodworking/table saw (sizing material) and drill press mentality.  I could make things round if needed on the mill, and used it for several years first, built lots of parts and improvised. The lathe came several years later, and all self taught.  The lathe  allowed a whole new avenue of part making, but for me, I do more on the mill (but really enjoy making parts on the lathe). Both just as important, just different avenues on what you plan to use it for. I would look at it more from the point of view, you need both, how do you want to divide up the money, and where are you going to put them.  I found the mill more innate and easier to use up front, the lathe took longer to learn all the aspects. In the end the lathe cost quite a bit more than the mill, and the tooling was significantly more than tooling for the mill. So if you start out with a limited pot of change, look at the total costs, not just the machine itself.

Maybe when teaching machining they start out on the mill, because in theory the risk and the damage to the machine is less if you mess up. I am careful using the mill, and extra careful with the lathe. The other essential item that I finally purchased was a metal band saw.  Use to take me hours cutting stock by hand (or jigsaw), now 20-30 seconds and it is done. Probably need to learn some welding next, just to know how to do it. I have no space for anymore equipment.


----------



## intjonmiller (May 11, 2016)

I initially looked at mill/drill/lathe combos but ultimately decided they only make sense if there is absolutely no room for multiple tools. Their existence makes it all but guaranteed that you will consider them at least at some level at some point as you weigh this decision.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 12, 2016)

I got a used lathe first because they were more available and less expensive around here.


----------



## zmotorsports (May 12, 2016)

It really is dependent on your work envelope.  What do you plan on making, round or square parts?  Everyone's work envelope is different.  I need both but I have found I spend more time standing in front of the lathe than the mill, but only slightly nowadays. 

Mike.


----------



## therickster (May 14, 2016)

I purchased my lathe first because that's what I found first. I found my mill 2 1/2 yrs later.  If your buying used equipment like I was and looking for nice stuff, you take either mill or lathe depending on what you find first. That how I did it .


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 15, 2016)

i find myself utilizing the lathes more than my milling machines, i hope to balance that activity more.  

there are some operations that are just tool specific. 
not to say that ingenuity can't prevail any obstacle, but the benefit of choice really puts the operator in a position of advantage.

i guess i'll be the first one to mention that there are horizontal milling machines, vertical milling machines and universal milling machines too!


----------



## intjonmiller (May 15, 2016)

Not to mention vertical lathes.


----------



## minions (May 15, 2016)

I went mill first and I'm glad I did.  I didn't have any specific projects in mind when I bought it, but square parts seem to be more common around my house.  Lots of brackets and small parts for my sons RC car.  Overall though, I have more fun using the lathe.


----------



## coherent (May 31, 2016)

Like most who have commented already, I also went with a lathe first. I knew I wanted a mill but was working on a CNC router project. After getting quotes from local machine shops on the cost to machine ball screw ends I decided I could buy a small lathe for the same money and do the machining and threading myself, then sell it. After that I was hooked... and now 3 lathes and 2 mills later I think you gotta have both, but that first little lathe payed for itself in my mind the first month I owned it. My wife doesn't necessarily agree with my reasoning, but that's another story.


----------

